# Help with changing the boot partition



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

I was trying to re-install my Cachecard drives since the last Dtivo software upgrade. Through my process of finding the right CD to boot into Linux and install the drivers I think I trashed my /hdc4 partition. When I try to mount my hdc4 partition I get the following error: EXT2-fs error(device ide1(22,4));ext2_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 1966608)!

The drive will no longer boot in my Tivo and get stuck at Welcome..Powering up screen.

How can I change the Tivo hard drive to boot off the hdc7 partition? Is it possible? Or how can I copy the hdc7 partition to the hdc4 partition? (I assume this is not possible since I cannot even mount my hdc4 partition). 

Of course I would like to do all this without losing all my shows. Is that possible or am I SOL. 

Previously, my Tivo was hacked for Tivoweb, Elseed and the cachecard. That is all I ever hacked it for. It is a DirecTivo DSR6000R. I have never used any Instant cake or CD like that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think bootparm and/or MakeTiVoBootable may be the command that lets you set the boot partition.

You can dd copy partition 7 to partition 4.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

can I dd copy partition 7 to 4 if I'm booting from my PC? Or would I have to do this while the drive is in my Tivo? Because my Tivo will not boot with the drive.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I thought you changed it in bootpage; You can try;

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=0,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda

Then I think you also need to flip the boot partition.... I read somewhere that "boot -ba" will display it (should be 3 6), "boot -f" will flip it back but I didn't keep the link.

However, I believe your error is fixable with a kickstart code. Either 57 or 58. Try this thread for more info http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=371093


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I may have found where I read about flipping bootpage. Note, I am a newb so do this are your own risk.

http://www.gratisoft.us/tivo/bootpage.html

I think he is using the bootpage command with these flags;

-p dev - print existing args
-P string dev	- set args to "string"
-D dev - create default boot page on dev
*-B num	- set primary boot to partition num
-A num - set alternate boot to partition num*
-b dev - print current value of primary boot
-a dev - print current value of alternate boot
*-f dev - swap (flip) values of primary and alternate boot partitions*
-q dev - ???


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't know where to get bootpage on a bootable CD. Is it with MFS Tools CD? I don't think it is on Steve Jenkin's boot CD. 

My Tivo never got to the point where I can enter a Kickstart code. It would say Welcome...Powering up and the LED in front never goes yellow, it stays green.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

bootpage is indeed on the mfstools CDs, at least the ones from DVRUpgrade.

Yes, you can dd the partition from your PC, with one of the mfstools CDs.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks but I decided to scrap the "save" the drive bit and just start over from my original hard drive (back up drive). I then had problems with partition 9 so I figure the drive was starting to go. So I ran to best buy at 10pm picked up a $50 drive and was running in under an hour. Now I have to re-enter all my season passes. And figure out the no scramble thing.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

